#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Лунный календарь на 2012

## Denli

Может быть у кого-нибудь есть лунный календарь на 2012 год? Очень нужны дни полнолуний и новолуний на такие месяцы, как апрель, май и июнь. Проблемы бы не было и самому высчитать с помощью астропроцессора, но у меня _Мак_, а на него Zet не встает...

----------


## Alex

http://5anga.ru
Пурнима - полнолуние
Амавасья - новолуние

----------


## Aion

> Очень нужны дни полнолуний и новолуний на такие месяцы, как апрель, май и июнь.


Апрель: полнолуние 6.4 в 19:20, новолуние 21.4 в 7:20.
Май: полнолуние 6.5 в 3:36, новолуние 20.5 в 23:48, кольцевое солнечное затмение 20.5 в 23:53:52.
Июнь: полнолуние 4.6 в 11:13, частичное лунное затмение 4.6 в 11:04, новолуние 19.6 в 15:03.
Время гринвичское.

----------

